# Wma special hog hunts



## ronmac13 (Mar 1, 2017)

Are these quota hunts or open to the public?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleFive (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless it says "quota", which is only a couple such as Ossabaw, it is open to anyone with a valid hunting and WMA license.  It will only be happening on the dates listed for each participating WMA so it is not a state-wide, all-WMA thing.  Just read the specific regs in the booklet and it will make sense.

Good luck.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 1, 2017)

Appreciate it, that's what I thought, just wanted
Some verification


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 1, 2017)

Savannah National Wild life Refuge has one in the March time frame, got to have a Refuge pass


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 2, 2017)

How do you get that


----------

